# How Many Shots a Year



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With the talk going on about the .257 Weatherby mag, and 25-06 AI it got me to thinking of doing a lot of target practice. That along with the winter coming on which is my reloading time for next summer and fall. I know that the vast majority of hunters will only shoot their rifles once or twice a year and then put it away until next year. Then there are the target shooters that will go through a couple hundred rounds a week if not more. I know that myself I will go through close to 1000 rounds a year for my various rifles from my .22-250 all the way up to my .340 Weatherby mag, and this isn't counting the number of pistol rounds that I shoot up every year. 

So how many do you shoot either hunting or down range at a target?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Back when I could be shooting within 5 minutes of leaving the house, 100 to 250 or so a week was easy. Last few years with no-where to shoot, not many. This year, now that I bought my first (and quickly followed by a second) Ar15, along with load development with my boys rifle. I've probably fired 500-750 rounds this year through 7 or 8 different rifles.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I go through phases based on my available time. I usually build or buy at least one new rifle each year and must figure it all out while still keeping the romance alive with the rest of the safe queens. It is expensive but fun......especially considering the amount of shots I take at game each year......usually less than 5.----------SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

The last year Lisa and I lived in Utah we shot over 4000 rounds between target, hunting, benchrest, load development and plinking (not counting .22s). This year, maybe 100 rounds:-(.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

So.....what exactly have you two been doing up in Alaska?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> So.....what exactly have you two been doing up in Alaska?


Not shooting enough that's for sure. I don't have any of my reloading stuff up here and the benchrest scene is nonexistent. I even had to...gulp....buy a box of 300Wby Mag for the first time in 15 years. :shock: YIKES!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

1000's of rounds a year


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Can I count what I shoot up in the air in my back yard during the 4th of July fireworks?

Do shotgun slugs count? 

Rimfires?

How 'bout handguns? Call me crazy, but I use handguns to hunt with.

Can I get bonus points for firing the .460 S&W Thunderboomer?

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I feel kind of lucky myslef. I live in a place that in 10 minutes I can be on BLM ground and shoot all I want. I don't know what I would have to do if I lived back in the city where I would have to join a club or actually make a appointment to go shoot. 

Longbow, I feel your pain on having to purchase some ammo. I took my dads old Savage M99 in .300 Savage out this year for the deer hunt and actually had to purchase some ammo from a store. It felt real strange. 

Goob, just for you I will allow for you to count every time that you pull the trigger and it goes bang. I personally don't go through as many .22Lr's as I used to but I go through enough every shooting session. I also used to hunt with a handgun and do put well over 2000 rounds with them downrange every year. But then reloading them keeps me occupied during the winter. That .460 S&W Thunderboomer is just a pip sweek. Last month a friend show up with a .500 S&W Magnum, now that is a gun. He wanted to learn how to reload so that he could put together some cast lead reloads for practice. Those full power loads are something else.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Does shooting other people's ammo count?


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Centerfire rifle: 200-300 rounds/year (5-6 to verify zeros, 5 or less at game typically).
Centerfire handgun: 100-200 rounds/year
Rimfire rifle: 200-300 rounds/year (has slowed due to .22RF being difficult to obtain)
Rimfire pistol: 75-150 rounds/year (same as above).
Shotgun: 0-50 rounds/year

Compared to the average guy I probably seem like I shot quite a bit. Compared to the average reloader / benchrester / competitive shooter I'm pretty low volume...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Funny thing is I spend a lot of time getting out to go shooting and then I only rattle off 20-50 rounds and then I'm happy.

I think that I am just happy to be outside and away from the city.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Azar said:


> Centerfire rifle: 200-300 rounds/year (5-6 to verify zeros, 5 or less at game typically).


Holy smokes! Are you checking zeros for 40-60 rifles? or did you mean 20-30 rounds/year?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I put down the 1000 + counting rifles, pistols, shotguns, muzzle loaders and various calibers. I help several different scout groups with their rifle and shotgun merit badges.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> .............................................................
> 
> Goob, just for you I will allow for you to count every time that you pull the trigger and it goes bang. I personally don't go through as many .22Lr's as I used to but I go through enough every shooting session. I also used to hunt with a handgun and do put well over 2000 rounds with them downrange every year. But then reloading them keeps me occupied during the winter. That .460 S&W Thunderboomer is just a pip sweek. Last month a friend show up with a .500 S&W Magnum, now that is a gun. He wanted to learn how to reload so that he could put together some cast lead reloads for practice. Those full power loads are something else.


My son-in-law has a 500 S&W. Recoil is relative to the load and the weight of the firearm but I have to have both hands wrapped around that thing when I shoot it.

So it sounds like I can count fire forming cases with corn meal and balls of toilet paper, cool.

.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

How about killing mice in the garage with bird-shot?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I put 500-1000, but this year that only works if you count rimfire. I've only shot 125 shotgun and 200 center fire so far this year. Just have not had time to get out as much as I'd like to. But who really gets out as much as they'd like?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> How about killing mice in the garage with bird-shot?


I'm voting "yes"

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Loke said:


> How about killing mice in the garage with bird-shot?





wyogoob said:


> I'm voting "yes"
> 
> .


Only if Goob has a recipe for them


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

my wife wouldn't let me skin it.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

willfish4food said:


> Holy smokes! Are you checking zeros for 40-60 rifles? or did you mean 20-30 rounds/year?


Ha ha! No, I guess I wasn't very clear. I shoot 200-300 centerfire rifle rounds per year. Of those, about 5-6 shots are for checking zero (between two hunting rifles) and 5 shots or so at game (between two rifles).

So about 1/2% or 1/3% of my shots are for checking zero and taking game. The rest are at the range for load development or practice.

Last year I fired three rounds at my mule deer buck (the most I can recall firing at a single animal) and one round at my cow elk. Four total rounds expended on game. I probably fired two rounds out of each rifle to verify zero prior to both hunts.

So that would make 8 shots out of 200-300. Although last year and this year my range time has been more limited. Maybe 150-200 a year would be more accurate for me now...


----------

